

Science in Our life and day to day activity - akshar200
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/293
a deeper look at how the popular theorems in science play a significant role in our day to day life. 
Whats the common factor between real estate agents and terrorists? 
Why News channels suck ?
If you test positive for breast cancer does it really mean you have breast cancer for sure?
Find the answers.
======
roman123
:)Its really an amazing article. However the argument that says entropy is
related to news channels doesnt go under my throat

